# The best goodbye!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My pup says goodbye everyday I leave. He goes to work with my wife and I leave the house about 30 mins before them to catch a train to my office up in London.
As soon as I say goodbye he runs to the livingroom window and jumps up on a foot stool by the window so he can see out and watches me as I wave and walk down the road. I like to think that he is looking out and thinking about how sad he is to see me leave. I have feeling though is thinking..."No fair how come you get to go outside while I am stuck in the house!" Still I love seeing his little head pop up to say goodbye.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I have feeling though is thinking..."No fair how come you get to go outside while I am stuck in the house!" Still I love seeing his little head pop up to say goodbye.


Reminds me of the book "Herr und Hund" by Thomas Mann. Review of the book below.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/herr-und-hund.html

The English title of this little novella is "Bashan and I" and I can heartily recommend this book to both Thomas Mann fans and dog lovers. If you happen to be both, as I am, then you're in for a delight. 

Mann is a master of capturing thoughts and actions in elegant prose and – while he was often arrogant, clinical and distant in his writing and in person – the beauty of this book lies in the obvious love, joy and respect that exists between the man and his dog. The playful side of Thomas Mann is something one doesn't encounter very often (that said, some parts of The Magic Mountain make me weep with hilarity), but this is a great example of unadulterated and unashamed feeling, displayed for all to behold.

It is a master class in the art of observation and description. Mann succeeds in beautifully pinpointing the minute actions of his short-haired pointer in such a way to be familiar to all of you who, for example, have ever experienced the mad, dervish-like scramble of your dog as he runs to greet you – tongue hanging out, front paws on your chest, out of his mind with joy and excitement. There are scenes in which Bauschan (his German name) sniffs around after squirrels and rabbits, or examines twigs and leaves, or is just bored in the garden – all of which is very mundane, but not when described by Mann.

It's a charming and delightful little book that has often made me think of my own little dog, who was with me from my ninth to my 21st year. My thoughts have also very much been with two friends, each of whom has lost a beloved canine companion this week. While Thomas Mann never lets us forget how much separates humans and dogs, he has, at the same time, given us a timeless gift of prosaic affection and erected a wonderful monument to his noble and silly friend." 

RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Born36: I think your pup is thinking he wishes he were outside with you  Our V seems to have her internal clock in tune. Everyday she moves to the study around 2:15 to look out the window for the school bus. She greets the kids, like all of us, with a smile. I've never seen a smiling dog before, but I hope to get it on video. V's are loyal


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This is what happened this morning as I was getting ready for work... Riley seems to have figured out that if I don't have my clothes on I can't leave... so she laid on my clothes and gave me the big, baby eyes. ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Like the Richard Gear movie "Haitchi a Dogs Tale". Good Movie for dog lovers.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes did that to me the other day (up on the footstool, nose pressed to the window), so I just walked back up the path and put her in the back of the cab of my pick-up and took her to work with me. If I take my tools out of the hard top I could put her crate in and take her everyday I suppose.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Rubes did that to me the other day (up on the footstool, nose pressed to the window), so I just walked back up the path and put her in the back of the cab of my pick-up and took her to work with me. If I take my tools out of the hard top I could put her crate in and take her everyday I suppose.


I would love to bring Mac to work. I do however thing he and I would find it tough on the train and then in the office in London!!!! I am sure he would love it; me not so much.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I work from home 4 days a week and go into the office on Tuesdays for our weekly staff meeting. Finch always joins me. That is her marrow bone day... she works on it all day long while laying on a special dog bed I keep in my office. I bring her bed down to the conference room for the staff meeting and she naps during that time, even while everyone is eating lunch around her. I have been bringing her since I got her at 9 weeks, so she knows the routine and is very good... before her, it was a bore working in my office alone most of the day!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy is really into looking out of the windows now when we leave. He goes from one window to another, until he's finally on the couch looking out on the porch as we pull out of the driveway


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I posted this before, but this is Odin's regular perch in the front window


----------

